# My Phones wifi cannot connect to Wireless hub modem



## pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

I have an android phone zte force (boost) and for some odd reason it cannot connect to my clearwire hub express (Modem and router all in one ) through wifi. When i try to connect to the modem hub my phone stays stuck at "Connecting Saved" back and forth. I have tried changing the encryption and the wifi letter and resetting the modem but no results. The strange thing about my phone is that it can connect to other modems just fine. At the same time other devices can connect to my clear wire hub express  

I have even tried calling clear but they don't know what the problem is, its strange and if anyone can help that would be awesome !


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 27, 2013)

Make sure your phone supports the wireless technology youre using. ie. 802.11g/n.

If WPS is enabled on your wireless router, turn it off.

Try no encryption briefly to see if it works. Can also try shortening the password (pulling ideas out of my ass here).


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

Does Clear limit your connected devices? Some ISPs do this. 

Also please ensure there are no MAC address filters present in the gateway.


----------



## pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Make sure your phone supports the wireless technology youre using. ie. 802.11g/n.
> 
> If WPS is enabled on your wireless router, turn it off.
> 
> Try no encryption briefly to see if it works. Can also try shortening the password (pulling ideas out of my ass here).



Yea i tried that and it didnt work, my carrier told me it does support 802.11g/n.


----------



## pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Does Clear limit your connected devices? Some ISPs do this.
> 
> Also please ensure there are no MAC address filters present in the gateway.



i called clear and they said there are no mac filters on the modem. This issue is sort of strange to me, does any one think it has something to do with a conflict at all ?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

Have you tried using static DHCP on the phone to force it?


----------



## pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Have you tried using static DHCP on the phone to force it?



i tried using static on the phone and it still does not connect, it does not give a specific error message either. Could it be a rare conflict ?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

Clear all custom IP settings or factory reset the modem/router and let us know if that helps... there should be a hardware switch somewhere.


----------



## pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Clear all custom IP settings or factory reset the modem/router and let us know if that helps... there should be a hardware switch somewhere.



ok just tried it and no results.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2013)

have you tried changing the wireless channel that the router communicates on?


----------



## pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> have you tried changing the wireless channel that the router communicates on?



If your talking about the radio channel then yes, but still no result.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 27, 2013)

Try a few different channels. I once had a laptop that wouldn't connect to a Bt hub unless it was on channel 8.


----------



## pizza (Apr 5, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> Try a few different channels. I once had a laptop that wouldn't connect to a Bt hub unless it was on channel 8.



nope didn't work


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok try turning the security off to see of it will connect it should rule out encryption problems


----------

